
Swift for TensorFlow Tutorials - Austin_Conlon
https://www.tensorflow.org/swift/tutorials/model_training_walkthrough
======
skwb
I will fully acknowledge my ignorance on swift, but how robust is the matrix
operations/scientific packages? As someone who does DL research, I simply
cannot imagine a programming environment where I don't have access to a lot of
scientific matrix operations.

Some of my more clever DL approaches have used lots of complex windowing of
data, and would be pretty stumped on how to implement these same preprocessing
steps without numpy/scipy/skimage.

~~~
gumby
Since it was all written by Google it probably has only the packages they
need...though in the interest of adoption perhaps not. You can just check in
the repo on github.

OTOH you may not need some of those tools as the point of this project was
actually as an environment supporting differentiable programming, so some of
that slicing and dicing is approached automatically, at a higher level.

